# How do breeders keep all those dogs?



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

How do breeders keep their breeding stock? They must have mansions or giant kennels. And then they probably have to be careful about someone stealing their breeding stock.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I am not a breeder but I know how my breeder keeps her dogs. She has large buildings with kennels in them. Each building has dogs in kennels and then 1-2 dogs that are loose as guards. The building is also locked using a keypad so you have to enter a code to unlock it. Now before anyone gets bent out of shape the dogs do not live in there all the time, they have 5 acres to play on.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am not really worried someone will steal my dogs to breed them. They would have to forge papers, or use some cheap registry. Selling pups without papers is not very lucrative. 

I think I worry more about idiots stealing dogs for bait dogs or to sell to a lab. The dogs would suffer. If someone stole my dog to have a dog -- that would kill me too, there would be no way to know what happened to the dog. 

My yard in fenced around with privacy fencing to the road. There are no sidewalks -- out in the country. My address is not on my business cards, and I hold a phone interview before providing that. All of my dogs bark like idiots when someone comes over comes into the yard. I do not think anyone would enter my kennels. They would have to go through a fence to shoot them. If they want them that badly, they could certainly get into my house. 

It is kind of like fire. I do what I can to prevent it, and to provide an alarm, and then I try not to worry about it. If it happens, it will be awful, but I cannot stop living because I might die.


----------



## 1der_girl (Aug 16, 2006)

I know alot of breeders do co-ownership, so their breeding stock is in a home environment and gets lots of attention, but can still be used for breeding. I always thought that for anyone (breeder, that is) with more than, I don't know, 5 or so dogs, that would be a good solution.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nope, no mansion and no giant kennels. They all live in the house. I use crates and rotate (because Alexis doesn't get along with Vala or Deja). I also have a dog yard that I use a little. I don't breed a lot and have never felt the need. I don't like co-ownerships. I also want to make sure I am always in the position to take back a dog.


----------

